# Longest lasting tires.



## Sk8er07999 (May 12, 2008)

I'm poor and tires are expensive. I'm in need of new tires for this season. I ride trestle and keystone. I don't race or plan on racing I just ride for fun so traction is second to durability and tread life. So, what are your picks for long lasting dh tires. I would like to stick with a 26x2.5 oh and I run tubes. Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

I use to run the Intense DH tires (909, Invader, Edge) at all the CO resorts. They make a great budget tire, shitty (hard) rubber compound and heavy. I'm surprised they have a "Sticky Rubber" compound, not sure what the number is but does not compare to some of the nicer compounds (maxxis).


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Something with a hard compound. You don't need to skimp on tread really. 60a is the hardest compound Maxxis makes, and are most likely the ones you will be able to find for a good price. The nicer, softer compounds(3c, Super Tacky) usually stay the same, rarely going on sale or closeout. I found 2.6 Ardent 60a dual ply, on sale last year for $26 a piece. Allowed me to save my 3c DHF's for special occasions. Ardent's aren't my first choice as far as performance goes, they are mighty drifty compared to 3c DHF's. All around good tire though. Embrace the drift and hone your gooning  Ran them all last season and they still have plenty of life left in them.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

IRC Kujo DH are by far the longest lasting tires I have owned. Old school, but they will last forever.

IRC Kujo DH 26" Tire - $41.95 - Bike Parts 360


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

As csermonet said the Maxxis Ardent is a pretty good tire that will last a pretty long time. Not the best tire but I got a $h*tload of em' around $20 a piece from jensonusa.com a couple of yrs ago and I can't complain. They'd be a helluva lot better if they were made in a soft and sticky compound.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

danglingmanhood said:


> As csermonet said the Maxxis Ardent is a pretty good tire that will last a pretty long time. Not the best tire but I got a $h*tload of em' around $20 a piece from jensonusa.com a couple of yrs ago and I can't complain. They'd be a helluva lot better if they were made in a soft and sticky compound.


^ Got mine same time same place. Should have bought alot more than one pair though. Like said, not the best tire but you cant beat always having some good reliable Maxxis DH rubber. When I first rode them after taking my 3c DHF's off there was a learning curve haha. Not so bad though that I rode them all season. Would be curious to ride some in a softer compound.


----------



## Yo Yo (Jan 2, 2012)

I only ever throw a new tyre on the front. Always put old front on rear. This maximizes tyre life a bit.
If throwing new on rear. 60 compound Minion are pretty durable.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah I pretty much run a 60a compound Minion front and rear all year round. I have a set of 3c's, but I rarely ever get around to using them. Sometimes if it's super wet out and I'm riding some rocky trails, but thats about it.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't remember the last time I changed a tire on my S8. Running a Maxxis High Roller up front and Mobster in back, both of 60a Durometer. The rear is due to be replaced, but the front is holding strong. I would ride Trestle a few times a summer plus countless shuttle runs on Lookout Mountain and Spring Creek Trail in Southern Colorado. Can't forget all those late night urban sessions and local jump park time. 

One thing I do to help with the cost is rotate the front tire to the rear and just buy a new one for the front. When the rear wears out, repeat.


----------



## J_BAT (Mar 22, 2011)

I needed durability too , got the maxis high roller 2 60a from chainreactioncycles.com for $35


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i personally wouldnt skimp on tires too much. stick with the tread pattern you like but get the hardest compound.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

I should have specified that I use the Ardents for my everyday trail riding and not dh. Overall I like em', my only major complaint is they get a little dicey in the wet. Minion dhf 3c or supertacky for dh.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Mine were used on my dh bike all season. My local terrain is hardpack-ish and dusty most of the year with a little bit of loam mixed in from cutting in new trails. I would recommend Minion DHF in 60a if you could find them. Imagine the performance would be better than the Ardent's with good durability.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

rdhfreethought said:


> IRC Kujo DH are by far the longest lasting tires I have owned. Old school, but they will last forever.
> 
> IRC Kujo DH 26" Tire - $41.95 - Bike Parts 360


Yeah, my bro ride those for years. Very satisfied with them..


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

Check Craigslist regularly.. I typically buy tires from craigs from someone selling a bunch or very used tires they didn't like or someone that bought a pallet of tires.. I rarely pay more than $25 for maxxis tires, or just recently got some specialized butchers..


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

Brand New Maxxis tires below Wholesale!


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

danglingmanhood said:


> As csermonet said the Maxxis Ardent is a pretty good tire that will last a pretty long time. Not the best tire but I got a $h*tload of em' around $20 a piece from jensonusa.com a couple of yrs ago and I can't complain. They'd be a helluva lot better if they were made in a soft and sticky compound.


They used to be available in a much softer 3C compound, and they were horrible. The tall, skinny, heavily siped shoulder knobs folded too easily when made with a soft compound. This ultimately led to the DH Ardent's demise (and subsequent tire blowout at Jenson).


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

I like my ardents that I bought. Super cheap and a decent tire. They do suck when its wet though


----------

